# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  نحوه ی خرید از سایت irtextbook.ir

## Cristiano

سلام دوستان من کتابای تجربی نظام جدیدو میخام بخرم هر جا رفتم گفت هر جلد سی هزار تومان که واقعا گرونه حالا یه عده دیدم میگن از این سایت میشه کتاب خرید با قیمت دولتی ولی باید دانش اموز یا معلم باشی حالا من که دانش اموز نیستم میخام ببینم میتونم یه معلم پیدا کنم واسم سفارش بده و اینکه اگه کسی از این جا خریده اولا چجوری سفارش میدین کتاب بعد اینکه اون‌معلم باید حتما تو شهر خودتون باشه که کتابا به دستتون برسه یا از شهر دیگم میتونن سفارش بدن تا به دست ما برسه؟

----------

